# Tiny swarm with a queen, how to make a split?



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Take the two frames of emerging brood you speak of and a frame of nectar/honey and pollen. Remove all the bees and put your tiny swarm and virgin on those frames. The emerging bees will love that virgin like they have known her their whole lives!


----------

